# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 08/2010



## Daniel_M (26. Mai 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 08/2010


----------



## Daniel_M (26. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Der optimale Mini-PC* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite 82 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Die Bohrschablone aus der Eigenbauanleitung als PDF-Datei (zusätzlich zur Datei auf der Heft-DVD)*


*Komponenten des Eigenbau-HTPCs im Preisvergleich:

*• Asus AT3IONT-I Deluxe
• Lian Li PC-Q07
• Lite On IHOS104 (bulk)
• Western Digital WD10EARS
• Be quiet Silentwings PWM 120
• Nanoxia DX08-1600


*Getestete Mini-Hardware im Preisvergleich:

*• Zotac H55-ITX Wifi
• Asus AT3IONT-I Deluxe
• Silverstone Sugo SG06
• Lian Li PC-Q07
• Corsair Hydro Series H50
• Scythe Big Shuriken
• Be quiet SFX BQT SFX-350W
• Chieftec SFX DPS-300AB-9


*Noch mehr Tests und Tipps zu Mini-PCs im aktuellen Sonderheft*


----------



## Daniel_M (26. Mai 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Praxistest: SATA 6Gb/s* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite 78 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*SATA-6Gb/s-SSDs **im Preisvergleich:

*• Crucial Real SSD 256 GByte CTFDDAC256MAG-1G1
• Crucial Real SSD 256 GByte CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1


*SATA-6Gb/s-Festplatten **im Preisvergleich:
*
• Western Digital Velociraptor 600 GByte WD6000HLHX
• Western Digital Velociraptor 450 GByte WD4500HLHX
• Seagate Barracuda XT 2.000 GByte ST32000641AS
• Western Digital Caviar Black 1.000 GByte WD1002FAEX
• Western Digital Caviar Black 640 GByte WD6402AAEX


*Empfohlene SATA-6Gb/s-Mainboards **im Preisvergleich:
*
• Asus Crosshair IV Formula
• MSI 870A-G54
• Asus Maximus III Extreme
• Gigabyte P55A-UD7
• Asus Rampage III Extreme
• Gigabyte X58A-UD3R


Download: kostenloses Test-Tool HD Tach


----------



## PCGH_Chris (27. Mai 2010)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Browser unter Windows 7"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tests *

Acid-Test (V3)
Futuremark Peacekeeper
Sunspider-Test
V8-Benchmark
Alle Tests können direkt im Browser gestartet werden.

*Tools*


 Chrome-Fork IronSW
*Weitere Informationen*


HTML5-Spezifikation
Browser-Vergleichstabelle (englisch)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juni 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Ultra-HD-Gaming* aus der Printausgabe PC Games  Hardware 08/2010,  Seite 46 ff.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Verwendete Programme*
• Downsampling-Tool (ab Ausgabe 09/2010 als PCGH-Edition mit Signatur erhältlich!)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.3
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und      Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;      9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
• Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Just Cause 2 (Steam)
• Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter

*Weitere Informationen*
• 3D Vision Voraussetzungen
• Geforce-Treiber  257.15 im Test: Mehr Fps, mehr    Bildqualität - plus: Nvidia-Interview
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 


Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware       registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie       sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME      Ihren  Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und    anderen    Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,       Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juni 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *GTX-465-Special* aus der Printausgabe PC Games  Hardware 08/2010,  Seite 38 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*:

• MSI N465GTX
• Asus ENGTX465
• Gainward GTX 465 ("GOOD")
• Zotac Geforce GTX 465
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5830 PCS+


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.3
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem neuen   Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
• Geforce-Treiber  257.15 im Test: Mehr Fps, mehr   Bildqualität - plus: Nvidia-Interview
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung   auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise


Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware      registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie      sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME      Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und    anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,      Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Bonusmaterial zum Kühl-Special*​ 
Auftragen der Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra mithilfe eines im Lieferumfang befindlichen Pinsels:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N3D1zaeJoU



Entfernen der Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra mithilfe eines im Lieferumfang  befindlichen Reinigungstuchs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4v3k47Pdbw


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial zu 3D am PC: alle Fakten​ 
Weitere Infos:
- Informationen zum PCGH Premium 09/2010 (Thema 3D)
- Wikipedia-Artikel:  Simulation von  Dreidimensionalität
- Nvidia Geforce 3D Vision

Treiber/Software:
- Nvidia-Treiber
- Tridef
- IZ3D-Treiber

Hardware PC-Monitore:
- Dell Alienware Optx AW2310
- Asus VG236
- LG Flatron W2363D
- Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ
- Viewsonic VX2268wm
- Hyundai W220S
- Acer GD245HQ

Hardware Beamer:
- Acer X1130P
- Acer X1261
- Acer H5360
- LG CF3D

Hardware TV-Geräte:
- Samsung UE40C7700
- Sony Bravia HX8
- LG 47LD950
- Panasonic TX-P50VT20


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juni 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *GTX 400  endlich leise*  aus der Printausgabe PC Games  Hardware 08/2010,  Seite 56 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*
Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*:

• Zotac Geforce GTX 480 AMP! – *Top-Produkt*
• Asus ENGTX480
• Edel-Grafikkarten GTX 470 MK-13 Edition – *Top-Produkt*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Toxic 2GB – Top-Produkt in PCGH 06/2010
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+ – Top-Produkt in PCGH 06/2010
• Gainward Geforce GTX 470 GS (Golden Sample)
• Palit Geforce GTX 470 Own Design
• MSI N470GTX-M2D12


*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.3
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.3
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und      Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;      9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%       Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem neuen    Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das       Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga   Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
• Geforce-Treiber  257.15 im Test: Mehr Fps, mehr    Bildqualität - plus: Nvidia-Interview
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung    auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise


Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware       registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie       sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME      Ihren  Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und    anderen    Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,       Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Triple-Head-Software

Software:
- SoftTH​​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juni 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Steam - mächtig Dampf?* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite 102 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Steam EULA
• Probleme mit hijacked Steam-Account
• Kostenlose Spiele bei Steam
• Ältere Titel in Steam integrieren
• Steam Sonderangebote im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *VGA-Kühlung am Limit* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite 24 ff.


*Die getesteten Produkte im Überblick (alphabetische Reihenfolge):*
• Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870
• Prolimatech MK-13
• Thermalright Spitfire + Thermalright VRM-R5
• Zalman VF3000A 

*Testmethodik im Überblick:*
• Offener Testaufbau ohne Zusatzlüfter
• 30 Minuten Crysis-Loops ("Ice"-Timedemo, 1.680 x 1.050, Very High mit 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF)
• GPU-Z protokolliert alle Temperaturen (Chip und Wandler)
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
*
Wasserkühler für die Geforce GTX 480 im Vergleich:*
• http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...80-wasserkuehler-im-vergleich-update-2-a.html

*Verwendete Programme:*
• Crysis v1.2
• GPU-Z
• Furmark v1.6.5

*Weitere Informationen:*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


Für Diskussionen rund ums Thema Luftkühlung steht das entsprechende Forum bereit. Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Thread zu PC Games Hardware 04/2010.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
• PDF-Versionen der ersten Teile der Artikel-Reihe finden Sie auf der Heft-DVD

• Quell-Codes bisheriger id-Tech-Engines
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/source/

• Historisch Interessanter Artikel zur Nutzung von Fast InvSqrt() in der id-Tech-3-Engine:
– Teil 1: Beyond3D - Origin of Quake3's Fast InvSqrt()
– Teil 2: Beyond3D - Origin of Quake3's Fast InvSqrt() - Part Two

• Demo-Download American McGee's Alice (id Tech 3 Engine)
• Demo-Download Heavy Metal FAKK² (id Tech 3 Engine)
• Demo-Download Star Trek Voyager Elite Force (id Tech 3 Engine) 
• Demo-Download Star Trek Voyager Elite Force II (id Tech 3 Engine)


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Juni 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Die besten Headsets* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite 90 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Getestete Headsets **im Preisvergleich (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):

*• Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (oder: direkt bei Beyerdynamic)
• Creative Sound Blaster WoW USB
• Hama Slide
• Logitech G35
• Ozone Attack
• Plantronics .Audio 655 DSP (noch nicht erhältlich)
• Roccat Kave
• Sennheiser PC 330
• Sennheiser PC 360
• Sharkoon Rush Headset
• Speed-Link Medusa NX 5.1
• Speed-Link Medusa NX Stereo
• Steel Series 7H
• Verbatim Bazoo Neto USB
• Zowie Hammer Gaming Headset USB


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Richtige Stromvorsorge

- Effizienz-Rechner von Listan 
Unter dem Punkt "Power Consumtion" wird die Leistung eingetragen, die durch die Systemkomponenten verbraucht wird. Um die Berechnung zu vereinfachen gehen wir davon aus, dass das Netzteil bei der angegebenen Last im optimalen Effizienzbereich (50% - 80% Last) arbeitet. Die Standard-Berechnung geht von 8 Stunden Nutzung pro Tag aus (das lässt sich aber auch ändern).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWIN-Ss_ei0​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *AMDs Atom-Killer* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite  130/131.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*:

• Acer Ferrari One 200 – Top-Produkt in PCGH 04/2010
• Acer Aspire One 521 – *Spar-Tipp*
• Samsung N510-anynet
• Asus Eee-PC 1005PE

*Verwendete Programme:*
• Battery Eater 2.7
• Cinebench R10
• 3D Mark 2001 SE
• GPU-Z

*Weitere Informationen*
• Übersicht AMD Danube-Plattform
• Übersicht AMD Nile-Plattform
• Übersicht Intel  Mobile-CPUs

 MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *24 Spiele im Hardware-Check* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 08/2010, Seite 110 ff.

• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)

*Colin McRae Dirt 2: Mehr Leistung für X6-CPUs:*
• Öffnen Sie die an diesen Post angehängte "hardware_settings_config.xml" und kopieren Sie die markierten Zeilen
• Öffen Sie Ihre "hardware_settings_config.xml" unter "C:\Benutzer\Benutzername\Documents\My Games\DiRT2\hardwaresettings" und überschreiben Sie die Werte, die zwischen "<cpu>" und "</cpu>" stehen. Sofern Sie im Spiel in stark CPU-kritische Bereiche kommen, rechnet Ihre X6-CPU etwas schneller als ein gleich getakteter Phenom II X4.


----------

